

Dealing with Julian Assange and the Secrets He Spilled - Byliner
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/30/magazine/30Wikileaks-t.html?_r=1&hp=&pagewanted=all

======
thehigherlife
I really thought this excerpt was telling, although a little tangential:

I have vivid memories of sitting in the Oval Office as President George W.
Bush tried to persuade me and the paper’s publisher to withhold the
eavesdropping story, saying that if we published it, we should share the blame
for the next terrorist attack. We were unconvinced by his argument and
published the story, and the reaction from the government — and conservative
commentators in particular — was vociferous.

This one was quiet interesting as well:

The Guardian seemed to have joined The Times on Assange’s enemies list, first
for sharing the diplomatic cables with us, then for obtaining and reporting on
the unredacted record of the Swedish police complaints against Assange. (Live
by the leak. . . .) In his fury at this perceived betrayal, Assange granted an
interview to The Times of London, in which he vented his displeasure with our
little media consortium. If he thought this would ingratiate him with The
Guardian rival, he was naïve. The paper happily splashed its exclusive
interview, then followed it with an editorial calling Assange a fool and a
hypocrite.

